# Kanye West is one of the greatest music artists of ALL TIME



## Deleted_171835 (May 31, 2014)

Okay, I was on a Kanye relisten music binge recently and it's become clear to me that Ye is one of the best artists *OF THIS GENERATION*. What other artist consistently reinvents himself every time he releases a new album. What artist is ABLE to release music that not only inspires but resonates with the people on a such a deep and personal level. What artist has contributed so much not just to hip-hop but to music as a whole.

I know a lot of you like to hate on Kanye because of his personality, his rants and his general persona as a whole but really who gives a shit when he gives us the music that he does. He's a genius. A genius in creating in music that transcends genres and becomes something else entirely.

Yeah. I _*really*_ liked MBDTF.















http://www.avclub.com/article/a-beginners-guide-to-the-music-of-kanye-west-90364


----------



## Depravo (May 31, 2014)

***The opinions expressed in this thread belong entirely to soulx and do not represent those of GBAtemp™***


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (May 31, 2014)

Do you like fish sticks then, soulx?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 31, 2014)

YoshiInAVoid said:


> Do you like fish sticks then, soulx?


Let's make a collective effort to _not_ make any gay fish jokes for the sake of thread integrity. At least _try_.


----------



## tbgtbg (May 31, 2014)

I could not disagree with this topic more.


----------



## Thirty3Three (May 31, 2014)

Oh god. Rap. Ew.

How about these fellows?

Bon Iver - Creature Fear


Damien Rice - The Professor & La Fille Danse



Or maybe some Frank Sinatra. You know. Good music c;
For those who know me, they know well that I'm incredibly obsessed with Damien Rice. He's fluent in over 6 languages, gives all (I mean ALL - he's lived on the street before while famous. He's super selfless and sings from the heart) his money to charity. He's the man.


----------



## yusuo (May 31, 2014)

Awwwww no no no, he's ok if you're into that type of things but he's far from one of the greatest artist, you can't even put him in the same category as the likes of The beatles, Elton John, Pink Floyd or someone in the same genre Michael Jackson. You need a real lesson young one


----------



## Thirty3Three (May 31, 2014)

yusuo said:


> Awwwww no no no, he's ok if you're into that type of things but he's far from one of the greatest artist, you can't even put him in the same category as the likes of* Damien Rice, E.L.O, Elton John, Billy Joel, Band of Horses, Oasis, or someone in the same genre Glen Hansard*. You need a real lesson young one


 


Fixed


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 31, 2014)

It's ok guys, we're all well aware that soulx has shit taste in just about everything.


----------



## Thirty3Three (May 31, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> It's ok guys, we're all well aware that soulx has shit taste in just about everything.


 
If his music is anything to go by... uh oh.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 31, 2014)

fyi, best of all time is a reference to this.

ye being one of the best of *THIS GENERATION* is most def the truth tho.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 31, 2014)

Is the EoF leaking? I think it's leaking.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 31, 2014)

soulx said:


> fyi, best of all time is a reference to this.
> 
> ye being one of the best of *this generation* is a fact tho without a doubt.


Let me say it this way... Is Kanye any good in comparison to Miley Cyrus, One Direction or Justin Beiber? Yes. In comparison to other contemporary musicians? Erm... Yeah, still bottom of the barrel, but at least it's not in the mulch.


----------



## Thirty3Three (May 31, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> Is the EoF leaking? I think it's leaking.


 


I really need to say this. I can't just let it slide...

You look nothing like Nathan Drake...



Foxi4 said:


> Let me say it this way... Is Kanye any good in comparison to Miley Cyrus, One Direction or Justin Beiber? Yes. In comparison to other contemporary musicians? Erm... Yeah, still bottom of the barrel, but at least it's not in the mulch.


 
Au, contraire. They're all just terrible and neither is 'good in comparison'


----------



## Social_Outlaw (May 31, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Let's make a collective effort to _not_ make any gay fish jokes for the sake of thread integrity. At least _try_.


 
One more plz lol


Spoiler










Now back to *reality* xD

Kanye West is talented, but as to saying he is the greatest? seems very inaccurate. I have two of his albums which is College dropout, and Late Registration, and those honestly were his best when he was at his prime. Now when I heard Yeezus, I never ever wanted to hear a song ever from him again. Kanye West is a genius, but all his rage on all of his shows make him look like a douche, which he isn't, hes just stressing out over stuff. Now as my favorite rappers, it would probably be

1. Kendrick Lamar
2. Logic
3. Childish Gambino
4. Jay Z
5. Kanye West


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 31, 2014)

Kanye? Really? O.o

I'd rather listen to Carter Burwell's music any day over Kanye's.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 31, 2014)

J-Pop or gtfo.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 31, 2014)

Thirty3Three said:


> Au, contraire. They're all just terrible and neither is 'good in comparison'


Yeah, even _"bad"_ has a gradation and I'm afraid that Kanye is a step higher than those three, however small that step might be - let's be objective here.


----------



## B-Blue (May 31, 2014)

yeah i like a lot of  kanye's songs. he's one of my favorite rappers next to  dr. dre , common and jay-z

nice list of songs you got there soulx
here are a couple more
the good the bad the ugly 
southside 

too lazy to link sorry


----------



## Thirty3Three (May 31, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> J-Pop or gtfo.


 
You should probably take a seat next to SoulX





Foxi4 said:


> Yeah, even _"bad"_ has a gradation and I'm afraid that Kanye is a step higher than those three, however small that step might be - let's be objective here.



Okay, I guess I can agree with that. I should probably say that I hate rap more than any other genre, including pop, so maybe that's the cause? But yup. They're all just terrible.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 31, 2014)

Thirty3Three said:


> You should probably take a seat next to SoulX


 
As long as its the J-pop master race seat, its fine ;o;


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 31, 2014)

Thirty3Three said:


> Okay, I guess I can agree with that. I should probably say that I hate rap more than any other genre, including pop, so maybe that's the cause? But yup. They're all just terrible.


dat elitism


----------



## Thirty3Three (May 31, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> As long as its the J-pop master race seat, its fine ;o;


 

Good for you for sticking up for what you believe in. You'd be surprised at the amount of people who'll agree against their opinion.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (May 31, 2014)

Kanyne West is good, but is he rap god material though ;o;


----------



## Thirty3Three (May 31, 2014)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Kanyne West is good, but is he rap god material though ;o;


 
I can _feel _the sarcasm in this post.


----------



## Ryukouki (May 31, 2014)

I want whatever blunt you've been smoking.


----------



## Thirty3Three (May 31, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> I want whatever blunt you've been smoking.



I don't. I don't even want to pretend I like rap for even a second


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 31, 2014)

Thirty3Three said:


> I don't. I don't even want to pretend I like rap for even a second


 
clearly you don't realize how elitist you come across. it's okay to not agree with my hyperbolic statement that kanye is the best. it's okay to not even like hip-hop that much as a genre but to dismiss it as wah wah "I don't like rap" or rap is crap just screams ignorant. try broadening your tastes instead of dismissing everything at first glance.


----------



## Thirty3Three (May 31, 2014)

soulx said:


> clearly you don't realize how elitist you come across. it's okay to not agree with my hyperbolic statement that kanye is the best. it's okay to not even like hip-hop that much as a genre but to dismiss it as wah wah "I don't like rap" or rap is crap just screams ignorant. try broadening your tastes instead of dismissing everything at first glance.


 

Screaming "I don't like rap"/"Rap is Crap" isn't me being ignorant.
It's an opinion. I recommend you look up the meaning behind the word, "Ignorant" before spouting it around and being harsh to others. 

While we're on-topic, you can't spell "crap" without "rap"


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 31, 2014)

Thirty3Three said:


> Screaming "I don't like rap"/"Rap is Crap" isn't me being ignorant.
> It's an opinion. I recommend you look up the meaning behind the word, "Ignorant" before spouting it around and being harsh to others.
> 
> *While we're on-topic, you can't spell "crap" without "rap"*


 
somehow i knew you were going to say that.

guess what, it is "ignorant" to dismiss an entire genre like that. how about giving some reasons as to why you think "rap is crap"?


----------



## Thirty3Three (May 31, 2014)

soulx said:


> somehow i knew you were going to say that.
> 
> guess what, it is "ignorant" to dismiss an entire genre like that. how about giving some reasons as to why you think "rap is crap"?


 
Because I don't like it. I find it loud and obnoxious. And talentless. Just my opinion, friend. No need to be harsh. Just as you've posted your likes, I'm allowed input as well. 

It's simply an opinion. Don't take it personally. We're all friends here on da'temp.


----------



## gamefan5 (May 31, 2014)

soulx said:


> somehow i knew you were going to say that.
> 
> guess what, it is "ignorant" to dismiss an entire genre like that. how about giving some reasons as to why you think "rap is crap"?


... Not to defend him but...because it doesn't strike him fancy?
However, saying that a genre is crap tho, I agree. I don't find any genre to be crap. It's either u like it or u don't. XD


----------



## smile72 (May 31, 2014)

I hate Kanye West and rap, so not the person for this type of thread...I honestly think he's overrated, narcissistic and a perfect fit for Kim Kardashian. There are so many better musicians.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (May 31, 2014)

I like rap, old school rap and some new rap but it's in opinion. I like a lot of artist and musician it's one of my favorite genres but the way people say it today makes it seem like crap. Is it not hip-hop, of course with "music" today in that genre it does not get around to people who really appreciated Rap.


----------



## gamefan5 (May 31, 2014)

I love rap as well. But I wouldn't go as far as to idolize Kanye west. He's made decent tunes, but him being one of the greatest musicians of all time... Hrrrmmmm..... Not really imo. But he has made some good tunes, I admit.


BlackWizzard17 said:


> I like rap, old school rap and some new rap but it's in opinion. I like a lot of artist and musician it's one of my favorite genres but the way people say it today makes it seem like crap. Is it not hip-hop, of course with "music" today in that genre it does not get around to people who really appreciated Rap.



This


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (May 31, 2014)

gamefan5 said:


> I love rap as well. But I wouldn't go as far as to idolize Kanye west. He's made decent tunes, but him being one of the greatest musicians of all time... Hrrrmmmm..... Not really imo. But he has made some good tunes, I admit.
> 
> 
> This


 
Yeah he as a person of rap gets it here and there with a good song but he is not someone to idolize like crazy. I'm mean he is being idolized on a gaming forum even with different forum sections that's just weird.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 31, 2014)

_"Rap is crap"_ is indeed an opinion, but so is _"Justin Beiber is the best singer ever"_ - you have to realize that just because it's an opinion doesn't mean that it's legitimate, some opinions are _"crap"_. 

There are good rap songs out there, lots of good hip-hop artists/rappers popped up over the years and you not liking the genre because it's _"crap"_ is a personal preference, not objective fact.


----------



## XDel (May 31, 2014)

This is not the first time I have heard someone claim a commercial rapper to be the best in the game, and probably not the last.

 Commercial as in out for fame, glory, and attention. The man never stood for a thing, and never innovated a thing. As far as I see, he's another johnny come lately riding on the coat tales of those who came before him, and who most have forgotten. Then again, what's shocking? The world glorifies shallow posers does it not?


----------



## Thirty3Three (May 31, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> _"Rap is crap"_ is indeed an opinion, but so is _"Justin Beiber is the best singer ever"_ - you have to realize that just because it's an opinion doesn't mean that it's legitimate, some opinions are _"crap"_.
> 
> There are good rap songs out there, lots of good hip-hop artists/rappers popped up over the years and you not liking the genre because it's _"crap"_ is a personal preference, not objective fact.


 
Still an opinion though, Mr. Foxi 

I listen to way too much Damien Rice. I know a lot of people who think he's crap. That's okay though.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 31, 2014)

XDel said:


> This is not the first time I have heard someone claim a commercial rapper to be the best in the game, and probably not the last.
> 
> Commercial as in out for fame, glory, and attention. The man never stood for a thing, and never innovated a thing. As far as I see, he's another johnny come lately riding on the coat tales of those who came before him, and who most have forgotten. Then again, what's shocking? The world glorifies shallow posers does it not?


*>Implying any of the contemporary rappers are "true gangsta" or that underground rap songs are any good*

Oh, please. The moment a musician hits it big he or she stops _"representing the poor"_ or singing about _"true life of da street"_ because that's not their life anymore. If you actually believe that any well-known rapper actually _"represents da hood"_, whatever that may entail, you need a facts check - they're ri*h as f*ck and have no clue. It's all make-believe, it's been like this since rap and hip-hop became accepted music genres.


----------



## lismati (May 31, 2014)

Kanye's music? Meh, only watch the throne with Jay-Z is good. Kanye as a person? Don't even get me started, his love for himself and his inverted racism are just the tip of the turd iceberg. Really, really far away from being a great artist (as long as being an ass isn't art)


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (May 31, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> *>Implying any of the contemporary rappers are "true gangsta" or that underground rap songs are any good*
> 
> Oh, please. The moment a musician hits it big he or she stops _"representing the poor"_ or singing about _"true life of da street"_ because that's not their life anymore. If you actually believe that any well-known rapper actually _"represents da hood"_, whatever that may entail, you need a facts check - they're ri*h as f*ck and have no clue. It's all make-believe, it's been like this since rap and hip-hop became accepted music genres.


 
Some rappers have had to work there way up from a hard ground and have found what it means to be successful in there life, some rappers who even represented the poor where cut out because the other side of rap (the horrible side in my opinion) was more likely favored. Of course that does not mean most rap artist have been through a scenario like this because if you talk about the street all day a represent your money count to be thousands upon thousands of dollars than you don't know what it is like to live in "_Da hood" _


----------



## Foxi4 (May 31, 2014)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Some rappers have had to work there way up from a hard ground and have found what it means to be successful in there life, some rappers who even represented the poor where cut out because the other side of rap (the bad side) was more likely favored. Of course that does not mean most rap artist have been through a scenario like this because if you talk about the street all day a represent your money count to be thousands upon thousands of dollars than you don't know what it is like to live in "_Da hood" _


That's not what I mean. There are several rappers who _used to_ live in areas that were stricken by poverty, some rappers _used to_ be involved in shady activities, but _used to_ are the keywords here. Anyone who actually believes that when a rapper sings _"hurr durr I'mma shoot dat wigga in da face, homie represent!"_ does just that in his spare time is just naive. Musicians _have to_ be law-abiding citizens, they pay their taxes, they fill out forms like every bread eater and the only things that are _"gangsta"_ about them are their poor money management skills.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 31, 2014)

Bow down to the J-Pop master race


----------



## DinohScene (May 31, 2014)

Dun like his music.
Nor do I like the music genre is general.


----------



## Felipe_9595 (May 31, 2014)

I though this was going to be some sarcastic/troll topic, but he is really serious about it.....

this generation...

I will just keep listening to Pink Floyd and other progressive artist/bands, like Steven Wilson c:


----------



## Bat420maN (May 31, 2014)

I didn't read much of this at all, just assumed by the title it was a joke.

Just wanted to tell everyone that Tech N9ne is the greatest of all time.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 31, 2014)

Thanks for the gold, soulx. Love ya, babe.


----------



## Gahars (May 31, 2014)

I remember when I went through my "rap is crap" phase, too, but it's something you've just gotta grow out of. Music's a whole lot more interesting when you don't arbitrarily shut out entire genres or artists.

I like Kanye, he's pretty good. Yeezus was a great album. I don't listen to a whole lot of rap, but I definitely want to try more after listening to his output. The conversation's a little pointless, though, when we all already know that the title belongs to one man... THE DOG.





Logan97 said:


> Kanye West is talented, but as to saying he is the greatest? seems very inaccurate. I have two of his albums which is College dropout, and Late Registration, and those honestly were his best when he was at his prime. Now when I heard Yeezus, I never ever wanted to hear a song ever from him again. Kanye West is a genius, but all his rage on all of his shows make him look like a douche, which he isn't, hes just stressing out over stuff. Now as my favorite rappers, it would probably be
> 
> 1. Kendrick Lamar
> 2. Logic
> ...


 

>Childish Gambino
>Better rapper than anyone

I like Donald Glover, but he's a far better actor and comedian than rapper. He has a couple of good songs. It's also weird that you criticize Kanye West for "stressing out over stuff" when literally all of Childish Gambino's music is Donald drowning in his neuroses.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 31, 2014)

Gahars said:


> I remember when I went through my "rap is crap" phase, too, but it's something you've just gotta grow out of. Music's a whole lot more interesting when you don't arbitrarily shut out entire genres or artists.
> 
> I like Kanye, he's pretty good. Yeezus was a great album. I don't listen to a whole lot of rap, but I definitely want to try more after listening to his output. The conversation's a little pointless, though, when we all already know that the title belongs to one man... THE DOG.


 
If you're (or anyone else) interested in trying out some more rap, I'd recommend one album first.





It's a stellar recent release and definitely worth a listen.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jun 1, 2014)

Gahars said:


> I remember when I went through my "rap is crap" phase, too, but it's something you've just gotta grow out of. Music's a whole lot more interesting when you don't arbitrarily shut out entire genres or artists.
> 
> I like Kanye, he's pretty good. Yeezus was a great album. I don't listen to a whole lot of rap, but I definitely want to try more after listening to his output. The conversation's a little pointless, though, when we all already know that the title belongs to one man... THE DOG.
> 
> ...






Well, I haven't really pay all that much attention to all of Childish Gambino's music that much, but as of lately with his somewhat new songs "Crawl, Sweatpants" and "The Worst Guys" is making me like him way more. Just saying those 3 tracks alone is showing me that gambino is improving quite well.
Also I don't know if you seen his old Bet cypher, and his freestyle on sway, but those are amazing. You should check it out if you haven't.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 1, 2014)

I liked SoulX when he had shitty Nintendo Opinions not Music ones


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 1, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> I liked SoulX when he had shitty Nintendo Opinions not Music ones


 

Don't you mean when the PS Vita had no games or poor sales? ;O;


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 1, 2014)

As one of my favorite Latin phrases goes,_ veni, vidi, vomiti_. Either that or saying something like _argumentum ad nauseam_. Kanye West...ugh.


----------



## XDel (Jun 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> *>Implying any of the contemporary rappers are "true gangsta" or that underground rap songs are any good*
> 
> Oh, please. The moment a musician hits it big he or she stops _"representing the poor"_ or singing about _"true life of da street"_ because that's not their life anymore. If you actually believe that any well-known rapper actually _"represents da hood"_, whatever that may entail, you need a facts check - they're ri*h as f*ck and have no clue. It's all make-believe, it's been like this since rap and hip-hop became accepted music genres.


 

Nope sorry, I don't worship that stereo type you are speaking of. There is more to write poetry about than life on the streets, to listen to such a topic over and over again would make the mind very 2 dimensional I'd think.

And now... for some examples of alternatives...

Public Enemy
Saul Williams
Payday Monsanto

[media]

[media]


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 1, 2014)

XDel said:


> Nope sorry, I don't worship that stereo type you are speaking of. There is more to write poetry about than life on the streets, to listen to such a topic over and over again would make the mind very 2 dimensional I'd think.


That is a very 2-dimensional way of thinking indeed, but many people think that if a rap song isn't about _"hood life"_ it's not proper rap - good to hear that you're not thinking along those lines.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jun 1, 2014)

Gahars said:


> I remember when I went through my "rap is crap" phase, too, but it's something you've just gotta grow out of. Music's a whole lot more interesting when you don't arbitrarily shut out entire genres or artists.
> 
> I like Kanye, he's pretty good. Yeezus was a great album. I don't listen to a whole lot of rap, but I definitely want to try more after listening to his output. The conversation's a little pointless, though, when we all already know that the title belongs to one man... THE DOG.
> 
> ...




Always thought it was the other way around... Growing out of the "rap" phase


----------



## XDel (Jun 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> That is a very 2-dimensional way of thinking indeed, but many people think that if a rap song isn't about _"hood life"_ it's not proper rap - good to hear that you're not thinking along those lines.


 
Though I'm still a fool, I am at least too old and too wise to fall for that trap. Thanks!


----------



## Harumyne (Jun 1, 2014)

Omg, Kanye not?

Can't stand his music, it's nothing new and there isn't any great talent there to give it any merit IMHO, that and the fact I dislike the genre as a whole anyway, but saying it's 'the best music of this generation' is a step too far for me not to comment on.

Still, maybe I'm just looking at the musical side too much and not whatever everyone else sees in it, dunno.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 1, 2014)

Soulx of the past was way better than this soulx.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Jun 1, 2014)

soulx said:


> What artist is ABLE to release music that resonates with the people?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every person I've seen at school who listens to Kanye are idiots. I'm not exaggerating or trying to make Kanye's fans look bad. I'm just telling it like it is. I listen to Deftones on a daily basis and I do like rap, but I'm not a fan of Kanye at all.


----------



## assassinz (Jun 1, 2014)

If he was a great artist I would buy one of his albums for sure. But I see no reason for spending money on his music.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 1, 2014)

No, it's not.


----------



## Domination (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm actually really really in love with Kanye's music right now, although I haven't actually gotten very deep into his discography. Some of you might remember me as being a bit of a hipster oddball in music taste, but I find Kanye's stuff amazing. I didn't really listen to rap (because of the much dreaded "DAE rap more like (c)rap right lmao XDDD" defener phase), and I absolutely hate the big classic rap artists like Tupac and Wu Tang Clan, I've tried listening to them multiple times but I still hate their music, but I absolutely love Kanye. One of my biggest peeves in music is the production of the album, and holy shit does Kanye have great production. MDBTF had shitloads of amazing production. He also reinvents himself every single album - from early Kanye to 808s then to MBDTF and Yeezus - and that is something that is very worthy of praise.

I also don't really care about lyrics (well most rap artists don't really mean anything in the face of the vocabulary king Aesop Rock) and the whole "struggling gangsta hood life" troupe seemed so trite and overused. But Kanye has some pretty cool lyrics like Monster that talks about the media's portrayal of him and stuff like New Slaves. That said, I don't really care about the lyrics unless they are really good so whatever.

And not only that, Ye actually has a very broad taste in music and knows how to use his broad taste. I mean, who would have thought to get fucking Bon Iver on a rap album and pull it off so well. He's pretty respected and people like Bon Iver and Jack White are actually excited to work with him, Bon Iver even talked about how great of a guy Kanye was when they were working together. He's a pretty cool guy really, despite his whole over-inflate ego persona.


----------



## VMM (Jun 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> _"Rap is crap"_ is indeed an opinion, but so is _"Justin Beiber is the best singer ever"_ - you have to realize that just because it's an opinion doesn't mean that it's legitimate, some opinions are _"crap"_.
> 
> There are good rap songs out there, lots of good hip-hop artists/rappers popped up over the years and you not liking the genre because it's _"crap"_ is a personal preference, not objective fact.


 

We're talking about tastes, there is no such thing as objective facts.


----------



## PJM (Jun 1, 2014)

I haven't read the entire thread, I will just assume it's a bunch of Kanye hate.
As unpopular as my opinion will be, I would have to agree with soulx. I've been a fan since his first album.
His second album released when I was living on my own in Europe, and it was just mesmerizing to listen to - had a very different sound to it thanks -in part- to Jon Brion helping on production.
More recently with 808s & Heartbreak, and My Beautiful Dark Twisted fantasy, I've been loving the more introspective and vulnerable side of him, but even without that, the production on the tracks are enough to carry the albums.
As for Yeezus, I think it's garbage and I just can't listen to it, but hey, he had a good run, and artistically it is hard to top him, at least in similar genres, I won't claim to know much about music outside rap/hip hop, but I think there really is something special about his music


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jun 1, 2014)

I'll just leave these here.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 1, 2014)

Opinions are not facts.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 1, 2014)

The fact this thread is made by Soulx just makes it so much funnier to me.



GameWinner said:


> Soulx of the past was way better than this soulx.


 
They both suck equally imo. At least this version doesn't spam the USN forum.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jun 1, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> The fact this thread is made by Soulx just makes it so much funnier to me.
> 
> 
> 
> They both suck equally imo. At least this version doesn't spam the USN forum.


 
Hating on his opinion is one thing, but hating on him is another. Let's keep things clean. (Or at least as clean as it _can_ be when rap's involved    )


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Jun 1, 2014)

This is music.


----------



## Rise (Jun 1, 2014)

Todays Rap:


Atleast they told a good story in the early days.


----------



## w0dash (Jun 1, 2014)

If you dont know it yet, the first Freshmen Adjustment mixtape is worth a listen, especially My Way, Home and Hey Mama.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 1, 2014)

XDel said:


> This is not the first time I have heard someone claim a commercial rapper to be the best in the game, and probably not the last.
> 
> * Commercial as in out for fame, glory, and attention. The man never stood for a thing, and never innovated a thing.* As far as I see, he's another johnny come lately riding on the coat tales of those who came before him, and who most have forgotten. Then again, what's shocking? The world glorifies shallow posers does it not?



None of that would seem to preclude being good, or possibly even lessen the probabilities of being good enough to note it.

As for Mr West there are far worse options, however I doubt I will remember him in ten years. That said when it comes to rap/hip hop I am probably only slightly less specific in my tastes than I am when it comes to electronic music. Mainly that I do not care for bragging about riches and that does seem to be a rather popular theme.


Also thanks Mr Thirty3Three for the giggles.

For some reason I feel like linking up


----------



## XDel (Jun 2, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> None of that would seem to preclude being good, or possibly even lessen the probabilities of being good enough to note it.
> 
> As for Mr West there are far worse options, however I doubt I will remember him in ten years. That said when it comes to rap/hip hop I am probably only slightly less specific in my tastes than I am when it comes to electronic music. Mainly that I do not care for bragging about riches and that does seem to be a rather popular theme.
> 
> ...





I dunno, being a seasoned musick lover, that covering the classics such as Mozart, old Folk songs, old blues, jazz, Sinatra, on up to Pink Floyd, The Legendary Pink Dots, Kraftwerk, Tangerine Dream, Psychic TV, Ministry, Skinny Puppy, Circulatory System, Pizzicato Five, and on and on and on, I guess I've just became kind of anal about music in general. What it is singing about, what it is being used to promote and so on and so forth. I love musick for the sake of musick, and aside of the image created for stage shows (ala operas, rock operas, Alice Cooper, and the like), it really gets under my skin when musick merely become a vehicle to elevate one's self ego, shallow image, liberal politics, or to keep the youth and adults alike arrested in psychological, mental, and spiritual development.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 2, 2014)

XDel said:


> it really gets under my skin when musick merely become a vehicle to elevate one's self ego, shallow image, *liberal politics,* or to keep the youth and adults alike arrested in psychological, mental, and spiritual development.



Other than it probably defying Sturgeon's law by having even less favourable percentages is there something in particular about espousing liberal points of view in a song that does not apply to all the many other various political mindsets?


----------



## gman666 (Jun 2, 2014)

Kanye West stopped being good a while ago, and especially now that he isn't producing as much. Also, those who are hating on rap as a whole just haven't heard GOOD rap music.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 2, 2014)

I cant help but laugh at the opinions in this thread as a whole. But then again, most of the music I find tolerable is either metalcore or the kind of dubstep that peels paint from walls.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jun 2, 2014)

Don't tell me this isn't amazing. He just goes out to play some guitar on Christmas Eve with his good pal, Glen Hansard, and he gets everyone to crowd around him. Damo's a legend.


----------



## osirisjem (Jun 2, 2014)

I like almost every kind of music. 
I really like Iron Maiden and Jewel.
I'll listen to anything and like almost any kind of music other than country.

soulx - I think he's an interesting artist.

Most people only like their type of music ... so *automatically* hate Kanye West.

I like Black Skinhead: 



Is he one of the greatest of his time ?  Probably too early to say.  I'll say he has lots of staying power in an era it's tough to be anything other than a flash in the pan.


----------



## CompassNorth (Jun 2, 2014)

1stClassZackFair said:


> Every person I've seen at school who listens to Kanye are idiots. I'm not exaggerating or trying to make Kanye's fans look bad. I'm just telling it like it is. I listen to Deftones on a daily basis and I do like rap, but I'm not a fan of Kanye at all.


You can say this about any mainstream artist.
What's the point you're trying to make?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 2, 2014)

1stClassZackFair said:


> Every person I've seen at school who listens to Kanye are idiots. I'm not exaggerating or trying to make Kanye's fans look bad. I'm just telling it like it is. I listen to Deftones on a daily basis and I do like rap, but I'm not a fan of Kanye at all.



I just caught this in a quote... do Deftones count as rap? Granted I can not say I have heard anything remotely recent from them but I would not have placed their work as rap.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Jun 3, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> I just caught this in a quote... do Deftones count as rap? Granted I can not say I have heard anything remotely recent from them but I would not have placed their work as rap.


 
They do not count as rap. Don't know why I mentioned them lol.



CompassNorth said:


> You can say this about any mainstream artist.


Not from my personal experience. I'm just saying that in my school the people who listen to rap are among the least intelligent.


----------



## XDel (Jun 3, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Other than it probably defying Sturgeon's law by having even less favourable percentages is there something in particular about espousing liberal points of view in a song that does not apply to all the many other various political mindsets?


 
"Sturgeon's law" ha ha!

I just so happen to be a firm believer in Sturgeon's law, at least in regards to the world and creations of man, just as I am in Murphy's law... again in relation to the world and creations of man/woman. 

 Now in regards to natural law, the transcendent, and that which lies beyond the bounds of culture... I'm very optimistic! I guess you could call me a solitary, though I still make it a point to get out and meet people, do not do so would be insanity!

 As for political mindsets, I hope, and I mean sincerely hope, that my mind never becomes the residence of political group think. Especially in regards to "liberal politics", for it seems that much of what is deemed liberating is actually quite suffocating, and that which promises to empower, only seems to make one more co-dependent in the end.


----------



## XDel (Jun 3, 2014)

Oh yes, here's one more (fairly recent) Hip-Hop act that some of ya'll might find interesting. They are very diverse and innovative in their style all around the board.

Super Chron Flight Brothers


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 3, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


> I cant help but laugh at the opinions in this thread as a whole. But then again, most of the music I find tolerable is either metalcore or *the kind of dubstep that peels paint from walls.*


 
In terms of music tastes, we will definitely get along fine. XD


----------



## yusuo (Jun 3, 2014)

Is this thread really still going on, troll thread suceeding its purpose


----------



## Arras (Jun 3, 2014)

Am I the only one who always calls this guy Kayne West?


----------

